# Newbie from England...



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Newbie,
Welcome to the forum.

I bet our AMerican friends haven't seen many horses quite like your fellow. There would be no barrel racing with him.

He is magnificent - what a handful.

He makes might ID/Connemara look small.

Barry G


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Ailsa,

I came back to look at him. He is my sort of horse. He reminds me of my own heavy cob - Joe - but Joe was a dwarf compared with your "Count Jacula". Joe was a 15h2 - a Galloway, black, white face and socks, 15h2 - chest and rump like a dray, but with a coarse mane and tail. Stubborn though. Sadly he is dead now.

as for The Drack
Where did you find him?
What height?
How old
What weight
What do you do with him?
What is he like to canter?
How do you keep him?
How long have you had him?
How tall are you?
Is that a French link?
What's he like to handle?
What's he like to sit ?
Is he docile or is he a big lovable devil ?
Can you ride him in traffic?
How surefooted is he?

We used to live in Surrey over in the SW corner - if "The Drack" had been about 18 months ago when I was buying my present dapple grey mare, then I would have bought him in preferance (although she is lovely girl even if skittish )

What a Boy! You've made my day.

Barry G


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!! Your boy is STUNNING!


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Welcome to HF! Jack is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh your horse is gorgeous!
Hi, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Count Jackula (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome folks! 



Barry Godden said:


> as for The Drack
> Where did you find him?
> What height?
> How old
> ...


Phew...lots of questions but there's nothing I like more than talking about my boy!

He's ten, a recent acquisition from North Devon and about 18.2hh (the tape on the yard is stretched, but what's an inch or so at that height!) He's been a happy hacker in his two previous homes, but the plan is to break him to drive and chains...so a bit of everything once he is fit...logging, ploughing the veggie patch, harrowing the school (he kicks the dust up a bit ) hacking, driving, and who knows, maybe a bit of local showing :wink: He's kept at an american barn livery yard/mini farm owned by a friend, with her 11, a couple of other liveries and a trainer, so he mixes with everything from driving shetlands to sport horses, rare breed pigs to a donkey. It's a full cheek jointed snaffle, as his steering is limited at the moment, but we are persevering with the schooling! I'm 5'6" (that's the YM on board, she's a couple of inches taller than me, but apparently I don't look like a pea on a drum :lol He's great to handle, very steady but aware of his size...never bargy but has been known to lift his head calmly and reverse, thereby getting out of reach, particularly if I am standing on a stool! That's his only fault really - he did so when having his teeth rasped the other day and sat on the water fountain, collapsing it and flooding the place :twisted: He's a big softy really, very nosy and forthcoming with everyone but with character too, he loves to be involved. He's a rock in traffic, but fortunately we are on the Sussex border path and the yard land extends right up to it, so we don't encounter traffic much. Like most heavies, he can be a bit lazy with his feet at times, so I wouldn't describe him as surefooted. Cantering is like sitting in a huge armchair, you can't help but smile, and given the length of his stride, sitting trot at times can be more comfortable than rising - you don't have that second of suspension/freefall in mid air :shock:

Before Jack arrived (the nickname is from his fondness for blackberries!) I loaned an irish cob from a friend, she's a babe too










I just love the apple bottomed sorts with feathers, I guess!


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Ailsa 18h2 wow!

What magnificance. Make sure you buy some steel capped boots.

There is a photo of my Joe in my album - look it up. Joe was just a micro versioon of Jack in comparison.

The photo of the palomino was taken in your part of the world a few years ago.


Have fun with him. I am sure you will.

Barry G


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum  Jack is a handsome lug :lol:


----------



## Count Jackula (Aug 28, 2009)

Barry Godden said:


> What magnificance. Make sure you buy some steel capped boots.
> 
> There is a photo of my Joe in my album - look it up. Joe was just a micro versioon of Jack in comparison.


I've stopped wearing steel toecaps to avoid my toes being severed completely if he treads on my foot...which he hasn't done yet, although he did catch the end of my boot but I was able to curl my toes out of reach and he realised in a split second what he had done and didn't put his full weight down, the angel!

Joe looks a lovely lad, sorry for your loss.


----------



## FjordFan (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Ailsa, I recognise your horses from somewhere, they are both gorgeous by the way


----------

